# Bargara 2 Mile, QLD



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello,

Well my last trip was not so eventful despite travelling over 30klms. So today I went out to 2 mile reef just off Bargara. Hoping for a mackerel or tuna. i wasn't disappointed. landed a nice mack tuna of around 6kg or so. caught on a 15 ft killa lure. No wire trace just 40lb mono. There was plenty of bird activity but it was difficult to get close enough to cast a slug into it. checked the GPS trip log at the end and saw I had covered about 21klms with a top speed of 10klms/hr. Good conditions for sailing, no clouds, 15knot breeze from the SE and small swell/chop to contend with. Sorry but no pics. didn't pack the camera phone today. will upload the GPS data/google overlay, if I can figure it out.

cheers

Andrew

ps

this AI rocks.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

youngfisho said:


> caught on a 15 ft killa lure.


 So the Lure was 5x's bigger then the Fish ? :shock: 
Nice work Andrew ...... I really must get out there one day.


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

Doug,

u still alive, was starting to think ud given up the kayak fishing ghost. yer the lure was 15ft long about 4 ft across, but the fish only 6kg ;-) . u know dug, big lures catch big fish!

It was a Killa Lure River rat 12 foot + model. Trolled at about 2 knots, was heading south directly into the wind, sail furled. Trying to intercept a big school of fish/birds working. was quicker to pedal into the wind than zigzag up it. The Railblaza rail mount holders are working a treat. really easy to use and easy to get the rod out of the holder under load. just need to test it out on a big Spaniard.

cheers

Andrew


----------



## CLo (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys. I just moved to Bargara. Don't really know the spots that well. Would be good to go out with someone... no wind power for me though - all legs.


----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

hey Clo,

The 2 mile is doable in a paddle or pedal yak. its approx 900m from shore. there is a green zone that exists near it. as you leave the beach at bargara near the turtle playground you will see the EPA buoys. Ud have to pick ur day. Early mornings before the wind gets too strong is ideal. It used to take about 15-20 minutes to pedal out (adventure minus the island). Only because I would troll outside of the green zone. But if you were content to not fish and just go straight for the reef it doesn't take so long. Salties have the GPS marks for the reef (they are not accurate) but if you have a sounder its not too hard to find. Usual macks, tuna and the odd snapper and reef fish. There is sometimes bait hanging off the reef as well. On the weekend its usually packed with 3-4 or more tinnies. Just watch for the schools of fish busting up away from the reef. Often its more fun to follow them. There are two EPA buoys that define the edge of the green zone out near the reef, approx 100m or more away so watch your position.

cheers

Andrew


----------



## CLo (Oct 28, 2011)

youngfisho said:


> hey Clo,
> 
> The 2 mile is doable in a paddle or pedal yak. its approx 900m from shore. there is a green zone that exists near it. as you leave the beach at bargara near the turtle playground you will see the EPA buoys. Ud have to pick ur day. Early mornings before the wind gets too strong is ideal. It used to take about 15-20 minutes to pedal out (adventure minus the island). Only because I would troll outside of the green zone. But if you were content to not fish and just go straight for the reef it doesn't take so long. Salties have the GPS marks for the reef (they are not accurate) but if you have a sounder its not too hard to find. Usual macks, tuna and the odd snapper and reef fish. There is sometimes bait hanging off the reef as well. On the weekend its usually packed with 3-4 or more tinnies. Just watch for the schools of fish busting up away from the reef. Often its more fun to follow them. There are two EPA buoys that define the edge of the green zone out near the reef, approx 100m or more away so watch your position.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks Andrew. I will be checking it out soon. I've recently installed a sounder so should be good.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

youngfisho said:


> Doug, u still alive, was starting to think ud given up the kayak fishing ghost.


 mate .... just being flat-out with stuff happen'n ..... will clear that up when next we "fish".
Starting to see day-light now so I'll be back at'm sooner rather then later.
Don't give-up on me ..... keep sending pm's or posting your intentions. 8)

p.s. Welcome to the area CLo and watch this space. ;-)


----------

